# How to block mp3,video file in clients



## kudrat (Mar 17, 2009)

Dear user
i have domain with 50 user, now i want to block mp3, song and video file from playing in working hours for users . I want to block through group policy. So please advice me to do through group policy or is there any other way to do it


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

you could block wmp and other media players with GPO
but that wont stop youtube and vimeo etc, but you could add those to the url block list

there may be much easier way but this is the only way i can think of


----------



## kudrat (Mar 17, 2009)

ameharhughes said:


> you could block wmp and other media players with GPO
> but that wont stop youtube and vimeo etc, but you could add those to the url block list
> 
> there may be much easier way but this is the only way i can think of



thank you for reply
Please tell me step by step process to block it


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

[url]http://www.windowsitpro.com/article/tips/how-do-i-use-group-policy-to-block-a-specific-application-.aspx[/URL] This will tell you how to block programs with GPO

url block list I use is within my router, the netgear GD834G
but if you have dns server you can create a black list through its configuration


----------

